# mazzer sj -am I missing something with zenith e65?



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

As per title...I'm thinking towards mazzer (black version) over my white eureka. .. but not sure what I will loose/gain apart from colour. What you think - anybody had both?

Thx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why change ? Same burrs size ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You won't gain anything really, the mazzer is a quicker grinder so might save you some time but grind quality will be very similar.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Except a doser ......









wouldnt expect any difference in the cup ( where it counts ....)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If the colour of the 65E is not to your liking why not see if any of the forum members who own the black version would do you a swap?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Artur said:


> As per title...I'm thinking towards mazzer (black version) over my white eureka. .. but not sure what I will loose/gain apart from colour. What you think - anybody had both?
> 
> Thx


to add to what others have posted...Zenith has easier grind adjustment and easy/quick to open the burr chamber for cleaning without disturbing settings. More powerful motor, but perversely a little slower grind speed. I think you would be wasting your money....for no real gain.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Did you not decide this was a pointless swap a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Davec - thanks you actually pointed to things I didn't experience with jolly and it was that kind of answer I was looking for...really appreciate

jeebsy - I haven't made me mind to type of grinder apart from 'black' colour, charliej - I know swap might be easier but again I was looking for new experience probably...sounds like to much coffee recently


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Artur,

The thing is with any grinder until the burrs have bedded in or as people say "seasoned" then you aren't experiencing any grinder at it's optimum function. I have a friend who used to buy high end guitars and change them more often than DFK changes grinders and he never ever kept one long enough to get it "played in", then last year he bought my Fender Strat off me as I can no longer play and as that has a a number of years on it and is played in and set up to perfection , it's cured his guitar buying issues, and grinders are just the same, unless buying used or even used with brand new burrs and only keeping for a short time you never experience them properly.

For me I don't like the grind path on the Mazzers, I hate dosers and all the brushing faff and having to mod the doser exit so it gets the grounds centrally into the portafilter, the only on demand grinders you will find that use the same burrs as an SJ or 65E and would offer an improvement over either would be a Brasilia/Rossi RR55 or MAC64 OD, which are no longer made but excellent grinders or a Mahlkonig K30- many rebadged versions exist of this, but a K30 would cost a lot more for even the stepped grind version and even more for the vario version, so I would suggest just keeping the Zenith.


----------

